# looking for a story - girl helps friend eat food



## wolffeeder (Jan 4, 2008)

What is the name of the story? One girls mom fixes her big meals to eat at school and home. She doesn't want to get fat, so she asks her friend to help her eat them?


----------



## mll77 (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe you are talking about this: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/claire1.html
There is also second part to this story.
And I have a weird feeling that there was another story with similiar theme but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Phrozen (Jan 6, 2008)

try Tiffany's Expansion by Derek Shane. I believe it's in the forums here somewhere and I know for certain that it's in the library.


----------



## Coop (Jan 8, 2008)

^best story evar


----------



## beckyking (Jan 9, 2008)

Being fit helps you live healthy and longer - even if you are fat.


----------



## wolffeeder (Jan 16, 2008)

I was thinking of "Tiffany's Expansion", but both are good...


----------



## Coop (Jan 16, 2008)

Great story butt riddled with grammatical errors. Not Derek's fault.


----------

